# How do i convert song files from Winzip to itunes?



## eze49ers (May 6, 2007)

so my problem is that I used to use limeware to DL songs into my Itunes put i just DL winzip and now that all show up as winzip.. how can i convert it the files from winzip to itunes


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You must have missed the Tech Support Forum Rules & Conduct on your way in. No help for illegal music downloads here.


----------

